# Welding question



## Jasonrkba (Aug 21, 2019)

How can I create a safe environment to weld in my basement? It's been some 20 years since I have welded and was a novice back then but I really enjoyed it. Mig welders are fairly inexpensive now days and I'd like to create a safe area in the basement. My main concern is the smoke and fumes. I dont see a situation where I'll be welding galvanized but I may at some time also add a plasma cutter. My basement is large and unfinished. It has several of the rectangle windows. I also will be using a torch at times.

One idea I have is building a room maybe 10x10 off of a window and installing one of those window fans. I can build it with the fire retardant pink board. And install a place to add a filter the same size as my ac unit uses, that way I just buy them in bulk. 

Kind of long winded for me but it's something I've been kicking around for awhile.

Thanks for any advice.
Jason.


----------



## U&A (Aug 21, 2019)

Ventilation and fire prevention for starters. You will need a draft system set up. If you want to do it right IMO.

By OSHA standards you would have to do a LOT. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 21, 2019)

I would do it in a garage or outside well before considering welding in the basement.

Maybe if you built a sealed room, but otherwise you will easily stink up the house not to mention the fire risk.

A decent welding fume extractor is in the $1500 area.


----------



## U&A (Aug 21, 2019)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I would do it in a garage or outside well before considering welding in the basement.
> 
> Maybe if you built a sealed room, but otherwise you will easily stink up the house not to mention the fire risk.
> 
> A decent welding fume extractor is in the $1500 area.



I agree,

I’ve been a welder my entire life as a career and I would never want that in my house. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Jasonrkba (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks Guys. That's why you ask first.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 21, 2019)

I have done it, but yes it is a amount of work. Plenty of 5/8'' sheet rock or add a 1/2'' layer if uncertain. A good ventilation system would not be expensive or difficult, but necessary. You would need about 80 amps to run a buz box and accessories. Probably cheaper than building a whole other building for welding. Here in California I do quite a bit of fabrication on asphalt section of my driveway. Am planning to pour another concrete slab out side which will be some what easier to cover with plastic. Thanks


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 2, 2019)

IF you build the vented room, Don't use it for other things that leave flammable dust.
Like painting or wood work.
A hot spatter ball in a crevice could be a slow smolder that costs you the house.
A bit aggravating at times (due to weather), but I do all of my torch work and welding outside.
I also stopped doing any grinding inside the (wood structure) shed.
Too many things that a spark or hot bit of metal could linger in and become a big problem after I leave.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 2, 2019)

Some good smoke alarms might also be considered in the project. On one of my projects I installed two layers of sheet rock to insure that small cracks were less likely to occur. Thanks


----------



## Skeans (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a quick little idea to start with 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonrkba (Sep 3, 2019)

Guys I've heard enough to give up on this one. All welding will be done outside. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Ronie (Sep 3, 2019)

Jasonrkba said:


> How can I create a safe environment to weld in my basement? It's been some 20 years since I have welded and was a novice back then but I really enjoyed it. Mig welders are fairly inexpensive now days and I'd like to create a safe area in the basement. My main concern is the smoke and fumes. I dont see a situation where I'll be welding galvanized but I may at some time also add a plasma cutter. My basement is large and unfinished. It has several of the rectangle windows. I also will be using a torch at times.
> 
> One idea I have is building a room maybe 10x10 off of a window and installing one of those window fans. I can build it with the fire retardant pink board. And install a place to add a filter the same size as my ac unit uses, that way I just buy them in bulk.
> 
> ...


I think you would be fine with it set up that way.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 5, 2019)

Welding galvanized steel gives off a poisonous gas. Being a welder fabricator too I stay away from welding galvanized stuff.

I’m looking at a Hobart 140 MIG I can piggy back on my Hobart 200 amp 100% duty cycle gas powered welder. I plan on using stargon gas for steel it’s less splatter. I have one problem it’s pets/wild life. I’m going to need welding curtains.


----------



## sb47 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jasonrkba said:


> Guys I've heard enough to give up on this one. All welding will be done outside. Thanks for all the feedback.




Good move. Your home is you castle and holds almost everything you own. You want to protect it, not risk it.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 5, 2019)

Speed glass makes a helmet with a battery operated fresh air blower that goes on your belt to keep the helmet filled with fresh air. I had one on the job.
Safety and your health comes first.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm sorry to have piled on with negatives, was only wanting to point out some things to be mindful of. 
Wasn't meaning to just kill the project. I'd love to have a basement work shop! 
If no go for the basement welding, Have you given any thought to erecting a carport to work under?
Need tarps on some days to keep the wind from blowing shield gas off of the weld puddle.
Danged if everything hasn't got something to be dealt with huh.


----------

